# mich auch mal vorstelle hier :-)



## sister_in_act (10. Juli 2007)

hallo an euch alle

ich bin derzeit voll im stress mit meinem teichprojekt und hätte ihn, soweit wie er gerade ist , gern hier vorgestellt.
er besteht aus einem teich mit 2 m tiefe auf 2x3 m ca , den rest in stufen incl einer gründelstufe.dazu gehört ein bachlauf, der zu dem pflanzenfilter / biotop führt.wenn das wetter es zuläßt kommt noch ein wasserfall an das biotop.
filtertechnisch sind wir *in arbeit*.
der erste teich hat einen bodenablauf und führt, wie der skimmer , in eine 1000 l kammer.von dort leite ich im moment noch in einen biotec mit 8 x sauerstoffkugeln.
meine fische sind bunt gewürfelt,-noch aus dem allerersten kauf kometschweifgoldis,sarassos,__ shubunkin und ihre nachkommen.
dazu 3 koi, die keine japaner sind , aber an denen ich sehr hänge.
ich werde mich auch weiterhin an eurokois halten da mir die abstammung nicht sooo wichtig ist sondern einfach das aussehen .
neben den fischen habe ich noch hunde und katze ,-von diversen eingewanderten teichbewohnern abgesehen.hier und da läßt sich auch der *hausigel* blicken.
ihr merkt,-alles was kreucht, fleucht,schwimmt,rennt und klettert ist vertreten
sofern das wetter mitspielt hoffen wir bis etwa mitte august das gröbste geschafft zu haben. 

sister


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: mich auch mal vorstelle hier *

Hi Sister (heisst Du wirklich Sister ??  )

herzlich Willkommen hier .... mit Deinem kleinen Privatzoo   und viel Spass im Forum.

Leider sind die angehängten Bildchen so klein, dass, zumindest wir, nichts erkennen können .... nicht das wir hier neugierig wären  

Vielleicht versuchst Du die Bilder nochmals hochzuladen, mittels des "Büroklammersymboles", dann brauchst Du sie nicht so sehr verkleinern und müsste es klappen, dass wir auch etwas sehen können


----------



## sister_in_act (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: mich auch mal vorstelle hier *

habs verkleinert und verkleinert bis  es angenommen wurde.. grummel*
pc technisch bin ich nicht so der könner


----------



## Thomas_H (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: mich auch mal vorstelle hier *

Hallo Schwester,
zunächst einmal ein herzliches "Willkommen" hier im Forum  

Allerdings bekommst du von mir jetzt eine Rechnung für den Augenoptiker.  

Gerade versucht deinen Text zu lesen entspricht es keineswegs der Netiquette alles klein zu schreiben.

Unter Garantie übersieht hier jeder Rechtschreibfehler aber nach einem Satz und dem Punkt drückt man einfach die Enter-Taste und beginnt mit einem Großbuchsteben den nächsten Absatz.

Ich habe es mir deinen Text nicht weiter durchgelesen, da ich fast blind geworden bin  



Bitte nimm mir das nicht krumm;- es war eine freundschaftliche Anmerkung. da wir ja noch viel von dir lesen wollen


----------



## Thomas_H (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: mich auch mal vorstelle hier *

Achso Schwesterherz,

ein Name wäre natürlich auch nicht verkehrt.

Sonst nenne ich dich ab jetzt Andrea;- so heisst meine Sister


----------



## katja (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: mich auch mal vorstelle hier *

guten morgen!

@sister: leider kann ich auf den bildchen auch nix erkennen    aber willkommen im forum und versuchs nochmal mit fotos, ja?  

@thomas: ich schreibe auch und immer alles klein, bis jetzt hat sich noch niemand beschwert, weder wegen netiquette noch augenproblemen...war es vielleicht schon ein bißchen spät (bzw. früh) und du hattest die augen nur noch auf halbmast?    

versuchs jetzt nochmal zu lesen, ich bin mir sicher, du schaffst das


----------



## Holger1969 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: mich auch mal vorstelle hier *



			
				Thomas_H schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte nimm mir das nicht krumm;- es war eine freundschaftliche Anmerkung. da wir ja noch viel von dir lesen wollen



aber thomas, nach einem punkt wird doch groß geschrieben.....  

spaß beiseite, ich schreibe auch immer klein, ist doch nicht schlimm. 

lg
holger


----------



## Annett (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: mich auch mal vorstelle hier *

Hallo "sister_in_act",

auch von mir noch: Willkommen bei uns!

Bezüglich Bilder: Versuch sie mal in JPG umzuwandeln... dann dürfen die ruhig 600x800 und 244kB groß sein. 
Da erkennen dann auch Leute mit Sehhilfe etwas.


----------



## stepp64 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: mich auch mal vorstelle hier *

Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben. BMP ist ein unkomprimiertes Bildformat. Da werden die Bilddateien viel zu groß! JPG ist ein verlustbehaftetes komprimiertes Bildformat. Da kannst du 800x600 abspeichern, ohne die Dateigrenze des Forums zu überschreiten. Sollte die Datei dann immer noch zu groß sein, nicht auf ein kleineres Bildformat ändern, sondern die Kompressionsrate verstärken. Ich benutze dafür immer IrfanView. Bildauflösung auf 800x600 gestellt, Kompression auf 80% und schon werden meine 3MByte großen Originalbilder nur noch 150kByte und passen hier rein, Die Qualität ist aber immer noch recht gut.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## sister_in_act (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: mich auch mal vorstelle hier *

hi@alle

erstmal danke für euer freundliches willkommen hier  
und ich heiße ulla 

dann mal zu Thomas:

   *ähem*

also ich tipper seit jahr und tag klein weil ich keine schreibtischstute* bin und in diesem leben nochmal mit schreiben fertig weren will 
weiß ja nicht wirklich , was dies mit chat-nettiquette zu tun hat , denn freundlichkeit und höflichkeit sind nicht wirklich  von groß-oder kleinbuchstaben abhängig denk*
auch beherrsche ich eigentlich die rechtschreibung, gestehe jedoch , daß mir die rechtschreibreform schnurzpiepegal ist , da ich in meinem biblischen alter nicht mehr umlzulernen gedenke ! 
 ich  werde mal so weitermachen und hoffe du hast einen drucker , der dir meine texte in braille -schrift ausdruckt 
und wenn denn garnix hilft kann ich dir noch 2 glasbausteine reichen..... 

sodele, spässle mal an seite schieb*

Zitat von Thomas_H
Bitte nimm mir das nicht krumm;- es war eine freundschaftliche Anmerkung. da wir ja noch viel von dir lesen wollen 

^^^^^^  
mal zu Holger guckt und kichert*

(wenn mir gelegentlich jemand sagen würde wo ich quote finde....such mir nen wolf   )

huhu annett und stepp
danke für die tipps. mach mich mal auf die suche wo ich die pics umwandeln kann.
irfanview hab ich mir die tage eh schon geladen.hatte meiner schwester bilder geschickt in originalgröße,---sie ist fast vorm pc kollabiert   

grüssle dalasse und wuschwechisse*

sister


----------



## m.jester (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: mich auch mal vorstelle hier *

Hallo Ulla,
auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen.
Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß und gute Tip`s hier im Forum und einen tollen Teichsommer.

Michael


----------



## Thomas_H (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: mich auch mal vorstelle hier *

Das war gut Schwesterherz  

Ich darf dich doch Andrea nennen? 


Edit:
Jetzt hab ichs gefunden :- Hallo Ulla


----------



## sister_in_act (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: mich auch mal vorstelle hier *

versuch bild neu einzustellen


----------



## sister_in_act (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: mich auch mal vorstelle hier *

ahhh nun hats doch gefunzt-wunder über wunder 


zu Thomas guck und kicher*
weiß ja immer noch nicht obs nun die glasbausteine waren oder die braille-schrift.....:  ...die dir zum durchblick verholfen haben 

okok, nenn mich andrea, willi, marianne,kunigunde,bertlinde, karlchen-
ganz wie du magst,-ich bin da eher unempfindlich  

danke jester, 
ich hab sicher schon 100 lesestunden hier verbracht.man wird ja nicht dümmer davon (murmel*)

grüssle von sister


----------



## Dodi (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: mich auch mal vorstelle hier *

Hallo Ulla!

Na denn: auch von mir noch ein HERZLICHES WILLKOMMEN hier bei den Teich-:crazy: !  

Siehste, hat ja doch noch mit den Bildern gefunzt.

Dein Teich gefällt mir, freue mich schon auf weitere Bilder!

Auf ein nettes Miteinander und viel Spaß mit Deinem Teich und natürlich auch bei uns!


----------



## Thomas_H (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: mich auch mal vorstelle hier *

Wow Schwesterherz,

ist das ein Schlitzahorn auf dem ersten Bild?  

Wie alt ist der?


----------



## sister_in_act (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: mich auch mal vorstelle hier *

danke auch an dich Dodi 

jau *brüderchen* , hab 2 davon.6 jahre schätze ich mal. er sollte raus als wir nun den neuen teich bauten ,ging aber nicht mehr,-oder es wäre sein ende gewesen.das tat mir dann doch zu leid.hat schon genug gelitten durch bagger usw,-mußte etliche wurzeln kappen.
bin ja auch mit dem ganzen gepflänzel rund um den teich, dem wasserfall , der filteranlage usw noch nicht annähernd fertig.wenn sichtbare veränderung mach ich neues bild rein 

grüssle

sister


----------



## sister_in_act (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: mich auch mal vorstelle hier *

hier mal Dewi + Shogun + Sun vorstelle:


----------



## sister_in_act (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: mich auch mal vorstelle hier *

da alles sich durch die krankheit vom GöGa verzögert hat und ich erd- und steinarbeit allein machen muß hats bis jetzt gedauert , um wieder einen kleinen fortschritt zu vermelden.
außerdem möchte ich euch zeigen , daß mich *Shogun* immer ansieht, egal ob er mir sein wertes hinterteil zuwendet oder  nicht.
bild1
wasser war da noch etwas trüb, inzwischen deutlich klarer.
bild2
vor der brücke der pflanzenfilter:5 pflanzkörbe mit unterschiedlichen  gewächsen in edelsplit gesetzt.dadurch fließt das wasser in den minibachlauf .
im hintergrund rechts die kleine sitzecke mit quarzitsteinmäuerchen und auch edelsplit.
linke seite vor dem kleinen __ fächerahorn der kleine wasserfall.
Bild 3
Shogun, der mich mit seinem zweiten gesicht anschaut.


----------



## sabine71 (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: mich auch mal vorstelle hier *

Schön hast du es, mein kompliment  

Wir haben auch so einen Koi wie der links auf deinem Bild, und einen gelben haben wir auch  
(2005)
Foto 
(2007)
Foto


----------



## sister_in_act (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: mich auch mal vorstelle hier *

OCH 

zwillinge wohl  

haben deine namen??

und danke fürs kompliment , aber bin ja noch nicht fertig.das wetter läßt es nun zu allem übel auch nicht zu.
BAH--was für ein doofer sommer !


----------



## sabine71 (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: mich auch mal vorstelle hier *

Der weiße gehört meinem Sohn und heißt Ghost, der weiße/fleckige heißt Dracula :crazy:  und gehört meinem Mann  und der gelbe hat keinen Namen. 

Wir sind auch noch lange nicht fertig   bin auf der einen Seite froh : mal einen "Schlechtwetterpausentag" nach fast 3 Wochen durchgehender Schufterei am Teich zu haben, auf der anderen Seite reicht es jetzt mal wieder, 

ich will endlich am Teich fertig werden :beeten: :beeten: 

Sommer, welcher Sommer


----------



## sister_in_act (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: mich auch mal vorstelle hier *

ich kann nicht glauben , was passiert ist.
zufall oder...ists doch der pflanzenfilter...???
 

das ist das biotop mit pflanzenfilter

  
 das ist der teich jetzt

pflanzenfilter erst wenige tage in aktion,-
allerdings auch wetter regnerisch und dauerbedeckt.
im teich sind keine schwebealgen mehr und auf der folie haben sich die algenbeläge stark dezimiert.

was sagt ihr dazu?
bin gespannt was ihr als ursache für die starke veränderung  seht.

lieber gruß
ulla


----------



## sabine71 (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: mich auch mal vorstelle hier *

Sieht ja schon super aus.

Ich wünsche dir weiterhin so viel Erfolg


----------



## Annett (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: mich auch mal vorstelle hier *

Hallo Ulla,

was nun am Ende gewirkt hat - keine Ahnung. :? 

Das weiß ich bei meinem Teich auch nicht so 100%ig. Aber solange es klar bleibt, ists mir total egal.


----------



## sister_in_act (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: mich auch mal vorstelle hier *

danke ihr beiden .
nehm ich es mal *als gegeben hin*

wenn ich ja wüßte, daß der pflanzenfilter die ursache ist..
würde ich nach dem bachlauf im größeren teich auch noch ein paar hinstellen.
verfressene kois hin oder her 
schönes wochenende

ulla


----------

